# 'Toy' snake had some real bite



## News Bot (Dec 16, 2010)

IT looked like her son's rubber snake had been left lying in the hallway - until it latched on to Nicole Haynes' ankle and bit hard.

*Published On:* 16-Dec-10 07:07 AM
*Source:* By Clementine Cuneo via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 16, 2010)

well now if i got stood on I would bite too ......

Lucky woman and hope now she will KEEP HER DOORS CLOSED ....wonders what happened to that poor eb now.....


----------



## 1issie (Dec 16, 2010)

Agreed RBB!!!,we would never leave our doors open is summer.


----------



## charri37 (Dec 16, 2010)

as i grew up in winmalee area i totally agree. its prone for browns through that area and if she is stupid enough to leave ur door open then its no wonder she got bitten. they would just be looking for somewhere cooler to rest as it gets stinkin hot down there durin the day.


----------



## Tristan (Dec 16, 2010)

i see no need to keep a door open we have flyscreens in aus just for that reason, and if your dogs want to come inside they will bark or sit by the door and you will soon know.


----------



## D3pro (Dec 16, 2010)

How many times I have shown a snake to someone and they ask "is that real?"*
_*pun intented_


----------



## NETTEDGURU (Dec 16, 2010)

D3pro said:


> How many times I have shown a snake to someone and they ask "is that real?"*
> _*pun intented_


 
hahaha. thats signature worthy


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yer I love that reaction. 

No I kept a room full of fake snakes you tard.


----------

